# Assos Bib Help



## 16k-rpm (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi, I am looking to purchase a new set of bibs and was thinking of going with Assos due to the number of positive reviews I have read online. However when looking at online shoppes to purchase through, there are numerous Assos bibs to choose from. Based on my experience with other brands, top of the line bibs are $200-300 however Assos starts at $250. 

Can someone explain the difference and recommend what is best model Assos? 

THANKS


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

T.Equipe


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'll only go through the S7 bibs, "cheap" to horrendous.

1) T.neopro is very much entrylevel. You get Assos textiles and sewing quality. Nepro/mille chamois. No SPF rating.
1 1/2) T.worksteam. A neopro in McLaren-Mercedes livery.
2) T.equipe. The really noticeable difference from the Neopro is the designed space for the male genitals. No squeezing. Equipe chamois. SPF50 on this and the more expensive ones.
3) T.tiburu is a warm Equipe. Will work fine down to 5 degrees celsius with leg warmers.
4) T.cento is for the sturdier of build. It has the thickest (so called long distance) Cento chamois with a thinner material where the man parts go.
5) T.FF1 is a T.campionissimo but with the Equipe chamois. Mercedes-McLaren livery.
6) T.campionissimo uses a woven (not knitted) textile, the "split" Campionissimo chamois where the damping is sewn onto the short, and it also has the thin material where the man parts go.

Try the T.equipe.

Details:
https://www.assos.com/en_m/assos-road-cycling-collection/shorts


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

The Equipe rock. I've spent up to $200 on Castelli bibs only to have them squeeze the **** out of my netherregion. I got the Equipe and they are the perfect fitting bib. Like they say, disappear when riding, comfortable chamois for any distance, nice and roomy up front wth no chafing stitches. Best $250 I've spent. 

I'd also say the bibs are good for cold weather because the pad comes way up in the front and blocks the wind. I can deal with my thighs being cold, but I hate literally freezing my nuts off because other bibs don't have any windblocking in the front.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

dcorn said:


> The Equipe rock. I've spent up to $200 on Castelli bibs only to have them squeeze the **** out of my netherregion. I got the Equipe and they are the perfect fitting bib. Like they say, disappear when riding, comfortable chamois for any distance, nice and roomy up front wth no chafing stitches. Best $250 I've spent.
> 
> I'd also say the bibs are good for cold weather because the pad comes way up in the front and blocks the wind. I can deal with my thighs being cold, but I hate literally freezing my nuts off because other bibs don't have any windblocking in the front.


This pair is the one you're referencing?
Assos T Equipe S7 Bib Shorts - Bib Shorts & Shorts - Ribble Cycles
To the OP, sign up for their newsletter and get about $6 USD off.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is really good discussion: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/apparel-cycling-clothes/assos-sizing-specs-356564.html

That thread helped me a ton. I got into a perfect bib and perfect fit. Read that thread thoroughly! For example, the comments about Assos bibs on Ribble.

Edit: just FYI since the thread is here...

Assos On Sale | Competitive Cyclist


----------

